# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Dạo quanh Hồ Tây bằng xe điện

## dienthoai

Sau thành công của mô hình du lịch bằng xe điện thăm phố cổ, UBND T.p Hà Nội vừa có văn bản về việc triển khai thực hiện thí điểm Dự án du lịch văn hóa lịch sử Hồ Tây bằng  xe chạy  điện.

Theo đó, UBND Thành phố giao Sở Giao thông Vận tải chủ trì, phối hợp với UBND quận Tây Hồ và Công an Thành phố nghiên cứu, thống nhất Quy định thực hiện thí điểm tham gia giao thông của phương tiện xe chạy  điện, có lộ trình các tuyến, thời gian hoạt động trong ngày, quy định về đỗ, dừng…bảo đảm an toàn giao thông, hạn chế ùn tắc giao thông và tuân thủ các quy định của Luật giao thông đường bộ; Gửi Sở Tư pháp thẩm định và trình UBND Thành phố theo quy định trong tháng 8/2011.

Sở Giao thông vận tải là đầu mối chịu trách nhiệm chỉ đạo Công ty TNHH Nhà nước một thành viên Hồ Tây thực hiện đúng các quy định của pháp luật về giao thông đường bộ, đảm bảo hạ tầng giao thông trên tuyến và các điểm đỗ, dừng phương tiện… theo quy định.



Sau 6 tháng thực hiện thí điểm, Sở Giao thông vận tải tổng hợp, đánh giá, sơ kết, rút kinh nghiệm về hiệu quả hoạt động của loại hình phương tiện trên, làm việc với Công an Thành phố, UBND quận Tây Hồ thống nhất báo cáo UBND Thành phố.
UBND Thành phố cũng yêu cầu Công ty TNHH Nhà nước một thành viên Hồ Tây quản lý hoạt động của các phương tiện theo đúng quy định; Tổ chức phục vụ thuận tiện, an toàn, văn minh, lịch sự, không có các hành vi tranh giành khách…

----------


## xedienhotay.vn

GIÁ VÉ:

Không dừng đỗ: 55000đ/ lượt/ vòng

Theo giờ 300.000đ/ xe/ 1 giờ

CÁC ĐIỂM BÁN VÉ:

1. Công viên nước. 614 Lạc Long Quân, Quận Tây Hồ, Hà Nội

2. Phủ Tây hồ. Đường Đặng Thai Mai, Quận Tây Hồ, Hà Nội

3. Chùa Trấn Quốc. Đường Thanh Niên, Quận Tây Hồ, Hà Nội

4. Vườn hoa Lý Tự  Trọng. đầu đường Thanh Niên giao với Thụy Khuê – Tây Hồ – Hà Nội

5. Vườn hoa Lạc Long Quân, Nút giao nguyễn Hoàng Tôn đối diện UBND Quận Tây Hồ

Theo: Xe Điện Hồ Tây

----------


## yeuemnoihap

up cho bác, chúc bác bán đắt hàng.

----------


## nguyetnt

đi cái nè thú vị nhỉ

----------

